
Show HN: Localfiles, share files by pinning them to geographic locations - fiatjaf
https://localfiles.alhur.es
======
fiatjaf
The basic use-case I see for this is for sharing non-sensitive data when you
don't want to remember an URL (even if it is a small URL, it is sometimes
impossible to remember /hY6t7m), when you can't send an URL in written form to
the receiver of the file (spelling URLs is a mess), or when you want to share
a file with your grandparents or any non-tech-savvy person who doesn't know
what an URL is.

------
happycodework
Cool idea! I think a twin app would be great, with the focus of a campus or
office...

Ex for work kitchen is a location, and meeting room N is a location. Would
work well for colleges also, ex band room files

~~~
fiatjaf
I don't get it, you mean something like not specifying a location in a map,
but just writing "kitchen"?

~~~
happycodework
No but having a subset of locations as an option (or different app)

Ex employee walks into 10am meeting and app says here is the files for this
meeting, ex scrum sheet for the day.

Or walk into the cafeteria and the app says here's the files ex menu and
cafeteria rules.

~~~
fiatjaf
I think this is a great idea (for a different app). It could also have
location-based reminders and messages from others, all in a protected, safe
environment, for companies and other teams that interact together. Also for
personal stuff (like someone remembering things, remembering files and getting
messages from friends on special locations). I would like to write that, but
it would require a switched-on GPS, which would kill the phone battery in 2
hours.

